# Xray and Radiogram pics of an impacted Tegu



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 31, 2012)

[attachment=4975][attachment=4974][attachment=4973][attachment=4972][attachment=4971][attachment=4970][attachment=4969][attachment=4968]


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 31, 2012)

thank you very much for sharing this. im so glad midgard got those nasties out. im a lurking fan of the giant. the video of him on youtube where youre holding him is what made me fall in love with the giants.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm glad everything worked out for you and your tegu. What is that in the x-rays?


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 31, 2012)

impacted poop


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 31, 2012)

That white blob is all feces?! Wow, poor little guy really was stopped up.


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 31, 2012)

Poor tegu! D: Must have been painful to deal with


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, its really cool to see pics like that. What caused the impaction in the first place?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 31, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> I'm glad everything worked out for you and your tegu. What is that in the x-rays?



He was impacted with chicken bones that did not digest in his stomach due to my mistake or thawing them in the microwave



HeatherN said:


> thank you very much for sharing this. im so glad midgard got those nasties out. im a lurking fan of the giant. the video of him on youtube where youre holding him is what made me fall in love with the giants.



Ahh thank you so much for your kind words... giants are awesome



dragonmetalhead said:


> That white blob is all feces?! Wow, poor little guy really was stopped up.



The white blob is a luquid called Baruim to do the radiograms to see the insides better..



larissalurid said:


> Poor tegu! D: Must have been painful to deal with



Yes he has been very unhappy, but he is still eating on his own and drinking. He was going to have surgery but the mass of bones started to move down, so his vet is waiting to see if he poops the rest out on his own.



Logie_Bear said:


> Wow, its really cool to see pics like that. What caused the impaction in the first place?



What caused it was i mistakenly thawed small chicken necks or wings in the microwave a few times, and what happened is it cooked the bones from the inside out and made it hard for him to digest


----------



## frost (Sep 1, 2012)

wow i didnt know that thawing in the microwave did that, i just let my food thaw naturally but now i defiantly wont try a microwave with any bones.glad i read this.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 1, 2012)

im a failure with the microwave (i always accidentally cook like half of the food, which i throw away) so i thaw naturally as well.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes normal I let them sit over night, but there was a couple times I forgot and made the mistake. I am learning from it and I paid the price! So I wont be doing that for now on


The thing I found odd was my other tegus had no problem with digesting or pooping, it was just my extreme. So not anymore that is for sure


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 1, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> im a failure with the microwave (i always accidentally cook like half of the food, which i throw away) so i thaw naturally as well.



What I do is I made a meat mix of a bunch of different things chopped tiny to make meat cake type things. I froze small amounts in bags and every 2 days when I run out I just take more out of the freezer. I keep it good during the time it's not in the freezer by leaving it in a sealed container in the fridge. This way it's basically ready to go and i just take it out and let it sit for maybe 5 minutes or so until it gets to room temp. as for rat pups I just put them in a bag then put that in some warm water. :]


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 13, 2012)

Midgard is doing well still. Still eating and drinking on his own, he is going back in next week to have another xray to make sure the rest of the bones are gone.. but i feel like there might be a couple more


----------



## Rodney (Sep 13, 2012)

Poor guy! Hope he can get it all out without surgery! Good luck.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Midgard is doing great. NO surgery was needed and he is now returned to normal eating and pooping normal


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these. I hope everything turns out well.

Just out of curiosity, what is his basking spot and ambient warm side temperature?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 5, 2012)

His basking temp is 108.5 and the ambient temps are about 80 on the cool side. 75 in his hide on the cool side and 92 in his hide on the warmer side. His water temps also are usually about 82 to 84. Humidity is 70 to 85 percent.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would personally give him a higher option for a basking spot.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 5, 2012)

I have given him a higher basking spot and he never liked it always hid. So I messed with temps and he perfers these temps now


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 5, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## Teg (Dec 5, 2012)

He's a tough guy ! Glad to hear that he's better ..


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you Teg!  He is a tough guy!


----------

